

Ask HN: Could Snowden still be a U.S. agent? - educating

Was just thinking to myself that Snowden:<p>1. Only gave away enough information to make people respect how much power the NSA and U.S. govt has.<p>2. By giving away that information it gave the NSA&#x2F;U.S. govt reason to put money towards ensuring secrecy of its information, which may have been in danger after cutbacks.<p>Reasonable?
======
xzcvczx
not really....

With the new information available to the general public IF and i mean IF they
really wanted to do something nasty it would now be easy to provide mis-
information in a way that has a good chance of being picked up and using it as
a distraction to actually do something.

While they have access to a lot of communication sneaker-net is still a lot
more likely to be untraced and therefore a lot harder to snoop on.

